# anyone drink raw eggs anymore?



## Floods7 (Feb 11, 2010)

In the morning I am always in a rush so I do the best I can. If I have time a have a good breakfast but if theres not time I go with a few raw eggs. Glass of vegitable juice and a cup of yougrhat. 

Anyone else still do the raw eggs?

I find theres two reasons people drink raw eggs. 
1. some people think its more benifical to eat them raw.
2. To feel like Rocky! (thats me)


----------



## Perdido (Feb 11, 2010)

There's the salmonella risk with raw eggs and they don't digest as well as cooked.
If you're in a rush nuke them for 5 minutes.


----------



## pitman (Feb 11, 2010)

rahaas said:


> There's the salmonella risk with raw eggs and they don't digest as well as cooked.
> If you're in a rush nuke them for 5 minutes.


 great answer...5 stars....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

Drinking a raw egg is just like swallowing a load of semen. Just ask pitman (notice his name isn't even worthy of being capitalized).

BTW folks, don't forget to neg him into oblivion every change you get.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

rahaas said:


> There's the salmonella risk with raw eggs and they don't digest as well as cooked.
> If you're in a rush nuke them for 5 minutes.


 
 . .the risk is there in poorly regulated countries . . like the USA

 . .  yes the bioavailability is low, but the sustained amino release is longer than casein . .  perfect for steady all-day release (or night)

 . . the capt throws 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 20g of whey, banana, oats and ice in a blender . . . fucking tasty . .

 . . while the capt cannot confirm whether consistancy is similar to cum-as reported by roids, it is not unpleasant


----------



## pitman (Feb 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Drinking a raw egg is just like swallowing a load of semen. Just ask pitman (notice his name isn't even worthy of being capitalized).
> 
> BTW folks, don't forget to neg him into oblivion every change you get.


 roids i thought you liked me and my semen..dont be hateing you know i give you your beer right after you swollow my love juice...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . .the risk is there in poorly regulated countries . . like the USA
> 
> . . yes the bioavailability is low, but the sustained amino release is longer than casein . . perfect for steady all-day release (or night)
> 
> ...


 
You just have to swallow all at once, trying not to taste any of it.  But, yes it is an excellent source of slowly digested protein.


----------



## pitman (Feb 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> You just have to swallow all at once, trying not to taste any of it. But, yes it is an excellent source of slowly digested protein.


 5 stars for that roids great answer


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> You just have to swallow all at once, trying not to taste any of it. But, yes it is an excellent source of slowly digested protein.


 
in a blender, it's just like drinking a fruit smoothy . . there are no freaky gooey consistancy issues


----------



## pitman (Feb 11, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> in a blender, it's just like drinking a fruit smoothy . . there are no freaky gooey consistancy issues


what is this '' smarter than a fifth grader'' ?? just swallow it you eat pussy after she gets off dont you same feeling going down your throat ..man the fuck up.!!!!!


----------



## MrRockstar (Mar 4, 2010)

pitman said:


> what is this '' smarter than a fifth grader'' ?? just swallow it you eat pussy after she gets off dont you same feeling going down your throat ..man the fuck up.!!!!!


 
I'm a little confused....she a squirter?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . .the risk is there in poorly regulated countries . . like the USA
> 
> *. .  yes the bioavailability is low, but the sustained amino release is longer than casein . .  perfect for steady all-day release (or night)*
> 
> . . the capt throws 3 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 20g of whey, banana, oats and ice in a blender . . . fucking tasty . .(snip)



I did not know that. Thanks, Capt. And thanks also for the recipe!


----------



## pitman (Mar 4, 2010)

rahaas said:


> There's the salmonella risk with raw eggs and they don't digest as well as cooked.
> If you're in a rush nuke them for 5 minutes.


 salmonella risk factor is from the shell...


----------



## Archangel. (Mar 10, 2010)

Three words: SAM O NELLA!


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 11, 2010)

Floods7 said:


> In the morning I am always in a rush so I do the best I can. If I have time a have a good breakfast but if theres not time I go with a few raw eggs. Glass of vegitable juice and a cup of yougrhat.
> 
> Anyone else still do the raw eggs?
> 
> ...


If time is a factor as it is with me and you want to avoid the salmonella risk hard boil a dozen or two ahead of time and eat em on the way to work ect.. works for me


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2010)

Archangel. said:


> Three words: SAM O NELLA!



I know I could Google this, but what are the symptoms of salmonella poisoning?

Been drinking more than my share of raw eggs since seeing the original "Rocky" on the big screen in, what, 1976?

That's 34 years, right?

Never been hospitalized except for a broken nose, so I gotta ask, does salmonella manifest in:

Baldness?
Lack of organization?
Tendency to procrastinate?
Spending too much time online?

_What?_ If I know what the symptoms are then perhaps I can make a better or at least more informed choice in the future regarding raw eggs consumption.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 11, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I know I could Google this, but what are the symptoms of salmonella poisoning?
> 
> Been drinking more than my share of raw eggs since seeing the original "Rocky" on the big screen in, what, 1976?
> 
> ...


 
Its lots a fun stuff like projectile vomiting explosive diahrea and blood in said diahreah


----------



## PanterA (Mar 11, 2010)

Floods7 said:


> In the morning I am always in a rush so I do the best I can. If I have time a have a good breakfast but if theres not time I go with a few raw eggs. Glass of vegitable juice and a cup of yougrhat.
> 
> Anyone else still do the raw eggs?
> 
> ...


 
Every single day, and have been for quite some time! Get a blender and throw in some eggs, oats, milk, and a little sugar free chocolate syrup... Full meal in minutes. Great when you're feeling lazy or don't have much of an appetite. I start every day off with one of these. I can't eat in the morning. I always skipped breakfast before school when I was young.

The chance of getting salmonella from raw eggs is incredibly small.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Its lots a fun stuff like projectile vomiting explosive diahrea and blood in said diahreah



Oh, _that._


----------



## niktesla (Mar 14, 2010)

Only egg whites if they are blended with oatmeal or something


----------



## jambarino (Mar 14, 2010)

i use the pastuerized ones.no worries for salmonella.


----------



## Bud876 (Mar 15, 2010)

Do the eggs tast good when u put them in a microwave?


----------



## Perdido (Mar 15, 2010)

Bud876 said:


> Do the eggs tast good when u put them in a microwave?



They are not bad. Not as good as fried but a whole lot better than raw.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 15, 2010)

rahaas said:


> There's the salmonella risk with raw eggs and they don't digest as well as cooked.
> If you're in a rush nuke them for 5 minutes.



I also cook my eggs in the microwave.  Its pretty much instant scrambled eggs.   Back when I was bulking up I used to put 2 eggs in my oatmeal while it was in the microwave.  Then once it was all warmed up, I added a little milk to cool it down to eating temperature.  Throw in some raisins for a little more flavor.  You can do all of this in about 7 minutes.


----------



## Fitbritz (Mar 16, 2010)

yes defo first thing in the morning get mine from eggnation.com
no taste


----------



## PanterA (Mar 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> I'll pass.....


 
LOL! If I gave you one you'd have no idea. The milk and syrup takes care of the egg taste, and the blender takes that that thick slimey gooey texture away.

I usually skip the syrup and throw in like half a scoop of protein powder which is pretty damn good. Seems to work better for whatever reason...

usually what I do is make 2 to take to work. 

2.5cups of oats
4 eggs
1 scoop of whey
milk

Sometimes peanut butter

Nothing but blended eggs and chocloate syrup or whey taste like a milk shake....


----------



## quadluver (Mar 16, 2010)

You can buy liquid egg whites. They are safe and they are cheap.


----------



## ajpullekins (Mar 16, 2010)

they sell real cheap liquid egg whites at sam's club (wholesale club).  probably your best bet


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2010)

yougrhat??? What the fuck is yougrhat?


----------



## chesty4 (Mar 21, 2010)

*raw eggs*



quadluver said:


> You can buy liquid egg whites. They are safe and they are cheap.



You can buy a egg white product called Eggology online (eggology.com) or at your local participating health food store. They're safe to ingest because they're pasturized. They come in sizes from 16oz and up along with other egg white products.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 24, 2010)

i second the rocky thing


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 24, 2010)

i dont worry about getting sick


----------



## chesty4 (Apr 7, 2010)

ajpullekins said:


> they sell real cheap liquid egg whites at sam's club (wholesale club).  probably your best bet



Excellent source. Also thre's a product called Eggology. Liquid pasteurized egg whites available in different size containers. You can usually find it in your local health food store or online at eggology.com.

Both are waaaay safer than raw eggs


----------



## bigdavetom (May 26, 2010)

mix eggs up with milk throw it down n fart all day lol


----------



## MikeStewartPFT (May 29, 2010)

I drink 3-4 raw eggs every OTHER day with half and half, skim milk with a tiny bit of cinnamon for taste.  I keep the EGG YOLKS IN.  

Do not let the safety nazi's tell you that there is a risk of salmonella.  There is but your more at risk an injury in the gym than drinking raw eggs!

Raw eggs are now "out" because the faddist, new agers, the steroid users and the "hip trainers" simply don't like it because its old fashioned.

I have several clients on raw eggs and they are putting on clean, dense, thick muscle.

My (and there) cholesterol is low.

Mick


----------



## Built (May 29, 2010)

I'm more concerned with the avidin than with salmonella. What's so special about raw eggs - it's just protein. There are lots of ways to get your protein in.


----------



## pimprn (Jun 5, 2010)

if your going to swallow eggs raw put them in the blender for about 5 seconds. It makes it easier for your body to digest them. Because it breaks down the egg further.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jun 5, 2010)

god damnit juggernaught... I had it copied and everything to make mention of yougrhat, perform a solid troll, and you fucked it up, just fucked it right up. I should have known...

I only ate a raw egg once, immediately after watching Rocky, and I gagged and almost threw up. Overall a great experience.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> yougrhat??? What the fuck is yougrhat?




Obviously an acronym for *You*r *Gr*ey *Hat*


As in:







[/IMG]


----------



## Perdido (Jun 7, 2010)

OK I gotta admit I was skeptical about the raw eggs and raw foods in general. I'm still a bit squeamish about raw meats so I'm trying out rare cooked beef and fish. I tried two raw eggs blended in my pre-workout shake. I killed it in the gym today. Not totally convinced it had anything to do with it but damn, something is working!


----------



## unclem (Jun 7, 2010)

does anyone know of the name of the eggwhites? i never knew they came in eggwhites until a guy told me on another board, but can anyone recommend a good name of them? thnx


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 7, 2010)

Isn't "Egg Beaters" a name brand?


----------

